# سمعتوا عن سندوتش اسمه رجل يورجر؟



## BITAR (27 أغسطس 2007)

*سمعتوا عن سندوتش اسمه رجل بورجر *
*لو مش مصدقيين *
*انزلوا لتحت شويه*
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
*كفايه ولا لسه *
***
***
***
***
***
***
*لسه *
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
***
*كفايه*


***
***
***
***


----------



## candy shop (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سمعتوا عن سندوتش اسمه رجل يورجر؟*

هههههههههههه

بجد سكر اوى اوى 

ميرسى با بيتر​


----------



## فادية (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سمعتوا عن سندوتش اسمه رجل يورجر؟*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يختي عليه وعلى رجله 
عسسسسسسسسسسل 
ميرسي يا بيتر​


----------



## *malk (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سمعتوا عن سندوتش اسمه رجل يورجر؟*

*عسل وحلوة اوى اوىىىىىىىىىىىى*


----------



## kajo (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سمعتوا عن سندوتش اسمه رجل يورجر؟*

طب هو ملقاش حته انضف من كده وشيه يعنى

ايد برجر 

او ودن برجر

او مناخير برجر

والجديده بقى

برابير برجر بالمسطرد والشحطب

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## gift (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سمعتوا عن سندوتش اسمه رجل يورجر؟*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل 
ميرسي يا بيتر


----------



## muheb (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سمعتوا عن سندوتش اسمه رجل يورجر؟*

ههههههههههههههههه حلوة اوي


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سمعتوا عن سندوتش اسمه رجل يورجر؟*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شديده ياماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سمعتوا عن سندوتش اسمه رجل يورجر؟*

وارجو مشاركتكم في لعبتي (المروحه)وارجوا انت تنال اعجابكم


----------



## red_pansy (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سمعتوا عن سندوتش اسمه رجل يورجر؟*

هههههههههههههههههههه
رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه ربنا يباركك:yaka:


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سمعتوا عن سندوتش اسمه رجل يورجر؟*

حلوة اوي 
بتجيبوا الحكات دي منين​


----------



## christin (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سمعتوا عن سندوتش اسمه رجل يورجر؟*

*هههههههههه
حلوي اوي ميرسي يابيتر*


----------



## ارووجة (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سمعتوا عن سندوتش اسمه رجل يورجر؟*

مااتيبوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو بيجنننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن
ميرسي عالصووورة الحلوة


----------



## sosana (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سمعتوا عن سندوتش اسمه رجل يورجر؟*

:new6:
:12F616~137:
:t11:
جامدة اوووووووووي يا بيتر  
:36_1_11:


----------



## BITAR (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سمعتوا عن سندوتش اسمه رجل يورجر؟*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> هههههههههههه​
> 
> بجد سكر اوى اوى ​
> 
> ميرسى با بيتر​


*انا خايف من كتر السكر اعوز انسولين*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​*تحياتى*​​


----------



## BITAR (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سمعتوا عن سندوتش اسمه رجل يورجر؟*



فادية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يختي عليه وعلى رجله
> عسسسسسسسسسسل
> ...


*شكرا على المرور يا فاديه *
*وعسل على رجله*
*امال خده هنقول عليه ايه*
*هههههههههههه*​*تحياتى*​​


----------



## BITAR (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سمعتوا عن سندوتش اسمه رجل يورجر؟*



keky قال:


> *عسل وحلوة اوى اوىىىىىىىىىىىى*


*شكرا على المرور يا keky*​*تحياتى*​​


----------



## BITAR (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سمعتوا عن سندوتش اسمه رجل يورجر؟*



kajo قال:


> طب هو ملقاش حته انضف من كده وشيه يعنى
> 
> ايد برجر
> 
> ...


*ايه ياعم kajo*
*الانواع دى*
*عموما *
*شكرا على المرور*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## BITAR (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سمعتوا عن سندوتش اسمه رجل يورجر؟*



muheb قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه حلوة اوي


*شكرا على مرورك ياmuheb*
*على المرور*
*وياريت اكون اسعدتك بهذه المشاركات*​*تحياتى*​​


----------



## BITAR (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سمعتوا عن سندوتش اسمه رجل يورجر؟*



gift قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل
> ميرسي يا بيتر


*شكرا يا gift*
*على مرورك*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## BITAR (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سمعتوا عن سندوتش اسمه رجل يورجر؟*



مانشستر الظلام قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شديده ياماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*شكرا مانشيستر على المرور*​*تحياتى*​​


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سمعتوا عن سندوتش اسمه رجل يورجر؟*

حلوة قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي


----------



## BITAR (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سمعتوا عن سندوتش اسمه رجل يورجر؟*



red_pansy قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه ربنا يباركك:yaka:


*الروعه هى الرد على المشاركه*
*شكرا يا red_pansy*
*على المرور*​


----------



## BITAR (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سمعتوا عن سندوتش اسمه رجل يورجر؟*



yoyo112yoyo قال:


> حلوة اوي ​
> 
> 
> بتجيبوا الحكات دي منين​


*الحاجات دى موجوده وهتلاقيها دائما *​ 
*فى منتداك الغالى*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سمعتوا عن سندوتش اسمه رجل يورجر؟*

رائعة يا بيتر بس متهيائلى ناقصها شوية بهارات وعايزة تستوى شوية


----------



## BITAR (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سمعتوا عن سندوتش اسمه رجل يورجر؟*



christin قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> _*حلوي اوي ميرسي يابيتر*_


*شكرا يا christin*
*على المرور*​


----------



## BITAR (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سمعتوا عن سندوتش اسمه رجل يورجر؟*



ارووجة قال:


> مااتيبوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو بيجنننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن
> ميرسي عالصووورة الحلوة


*انا الى ميرسى*
*على تنويرك للموضوع*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## BITAR (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سمعتوا عن سندوتش اسمه رجل يورجر؟*



sosana قال:


> :new6:
> :12F616~137:
> :t11:
> جامدة اوووووووووي يا بيتر
> :36_1_11:


 
*اى خدمه يا sosana*
*شكرا لمرورك*​


----------



## BITAR (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سمعتوا عن سندوتش اسمه رجل يورجر؟*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> رائعة يا بيتر بس متهيائلى ناقصها شوية بهارات وعايزة تستوى شوية


*كفايه عليه*
*الكاتشب والمسترده*
*والهوت سوس*
*ههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور يا بوحنا / نصر*


----------



## dovi2010 (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سمعتوا عن سندوتش اسمه رجل يورجر؟*

سكككككككككككككككككككككككككر


----------



## BITAR (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سمعتوا عن سندوتش اسمه رجل يورجر؟*



dovi2010 قال:


> سكككككككككككككككككككككككككر


*شكرا على المرور ومرحب بيك بالمنتدى*
*يا dovi2010*​


----------



## R_love_Y (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سمعتوا عن سندوتش اسمه رجل يورجر؟*

:yaka:


----------



## max mike (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سمعتوا عن سندوتش اسمه رجل يورجر؟*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## BITAR (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سمعتوا عن سندوتش اسمه رجل يورجر؟*



R_love_Y قال:


> :yaka:


*شكرا يا R_love_Y*​


----------



## BITAR (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سمعتوا عن سندوتش اسمه رجل يورجر؟*



مايكل مايك قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


*شكرا يا مايكل مايك*​


----------



## كوك (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سمعتوا عن سندوتش اسمه رجل يورجر؟*

شكرا  ليك


----------



## engy_love_jesus (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سمعتوا عن سندوتش اسمه رجل يورجر؟*

هههههههههههههههههه 
عسل بجد تسلم ايد يابيتر


----------



## BITAR (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سمعتوا عن سندوتش اسمه رجل يورجر؟*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> عسل بجد تسلم ايد يابيتر


*شكرا يا engy_love_jesus*


----------



## BITAR (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سمعتوا عن سندوتش اسمه رجل يورجر؟*



كوك قال:


> شكرا ليك


*اى خدمه يا كوك*​


----------

